# "New Posts" Page functionality



## Sandy VDH (Nov 17, 2016)

I probably read most things from the New Post Page, ( yes I visit TUG that often).  On the old forum you could see the pages and jump to any page of the thread you wanted, as the pages where listed along with EACH thread title. 

Is that functionality going to be here as well.  If not I will have to learn a new way to nagivate.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

dont have a definitive answer for this at the moment.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

Brian I did notice that when you hover over a thread that is multi-paged, the little linked boxes appear to allow you to jump to any page you want.


----------

